# AQ update when??



## tenman (Apr 26, 2011)

Anybody know when the next AQ update will be out to update the Dec 2010 4.1 release? It seems like there should have been one by now, but since they only send them out to people who ask and complain, it's hard to know when I should start bugging them to send the next one.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2011)

Man, you are going to get such a whuppin! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2011)

_First he poo-poos the arbitrary judging standards. Then he grumbles about the AQ+ updates. I can see a bunch of septagenarians ganging up on him at the next AOS judging and beating him with their canes. Oh Lord, forgive him! _


----------



## slippertalker (Apr 26, 2011)

The new AQ+ and judging entry system is almost ready to come on line, it's pretty much a transition to the next and hopefully improved version. It will include updates that are downloaded whenever you want, daily, monthly, yearly or whatever. When the bills are paid, the award will be available.


----------



## tenman (Apr 26, 2011)

NYEric said:


> _First he poo-poos the arbitrary judging standards. Then he grumbles about the AQ+ updates. I can see a bunch of septagenarians ganging up on him at the next AOS judging and beating him with their canes. Oh Lord, forgive him! _



The AQ subscription is for my society of which I am librarian. it is my responsibility to oversee it.


----------



## tenman (Apr 26, 2011)

slippertalker said:


> The new AQ+ and judging entry system is almost ready to come on line, it's pretty much a transition to the next and hopefully improved version. It will include updates that are downloaded whenever you want, daily, monthly, yearly or whatever. When the bills are paid, the award will be available.



So there has been no update since Dec?


----------



## mormodes (Apr 26, 2011)

The current title page has a picture of Dimophorchis rossii. If yours has a different pic its out of date.


----------



## Heather (Apr 26, 2011)

Geez Eric….


----------



## tenman (Apr 26, 2011)

mormodes said:


> The current title page has a picture of Dimophorchis rossii. If yours has a different pic its out of date.



Thank you. I was confused by the pic on the AOS site showing a date of Feb 11 for the AQ, and the fact that there are supposed to be quarterly updates, the newest of which would have been due to come out last month. Added to the fact that they have never spontaneously sent us an update without us calling to complain about it being late, I just wanted to be sure our subscription was up to date.


----------



## Justin (Apr 26, 2011)

while we're on the topic, question for you all...

what do you get wtih AQ+? Is it copies of all awards to date that you load to your computer...and then u only need to pay for subscription to receive updates? Is is a CD? how many computers can you load it onto?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2011)

Heather said:


> Geez Eric….



Must have sense of humor!


----------



## Darin (Apr 26, 2011)

Justin said:


> while we're on the topic, question for you all...
> 
> what do you get wtih AQ+? Is it copies of all awards to date that you load to your computer...and then u only need to pay for subscription to receive updates? Is is a CD? how many computers can you load it onto?


 
Justin,

You get a rather poorly written (though it has gotten better lately, not good, but better - but volunteer developers dont have the time or resources to do a proper SDLC) database, developed on a foxpro backend that has Most of the award info for awards granted by the AOS. It is a subscription that is supposed to be updated quarterly. 

That being said, we are being told that a new much improved, platform agnostic version is under development and should be ready shortly. This should make our lives much easier and cut down on my quarterly cuss sessions when I go to do my updates and it inevitably craps out. 

All AOS judges are required have a subscription to AQ+.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 26, 2011)

We saw a sneak peak of the new AQ+ at our last Center business meeting. Good stuff. Not exactly sure when it'll be released. It is web based, but you can get updates then run it sans net access (like at a show). Basically, it will be updated continuously. They get the award info, process it, then post it once it's paid for. I believe June Simpson (of June's Orchid Estate) footed the bill to get it off the ground, but I could be wrong??? 

I sort of agree that if the new one isn't released soon, we should get CD's to update our old AQ+ (we did pay for them).


----------



## tenman (Apr 26, 2011)

Darin said:


> Justin,
> 
> You get a rather poorly written (though it has gotten better lately, not good, but better - but volunteer developers dont have the time or resources to do a proper SDLC) database, developed on a foxpro backend that has Most of the award info for awards granted by the AOS. It is a subscription that is supposed to be updated quarterly.
> 
> ...



I agree that it is just about the worst software I have ever encountered BUT then there are the pictures, which I do think are invaluable. Now if only the AOS would do what the membership wants and find a way to have the Orchid Wiz folks combine the two programs into one which actually WORKS!!


----------



## Justin (Apr 26, 2011)

If you buy it once, do you have to renew the subscription for the software to continue working, updates aside? In other words can you install it once then have that data (up to that edition) on your computer indefinitely?


----------



## Scooby5757 (Apr 26, 2011)

Justin said:


> If you buy it once, do you have to renew the subscription for the software to continue working, updates aside? In other words can you install it once then have that data (up to that edition) on your computer indefinitely?



Yes, but then you miss all the new good stuff...the "gotta-haves".

I haven't got my update either, but did get the bill. I kinda figure it like a donation now towards the promise of something better. They know that AQ+ is the pits and they are changing it. I know Ron McHatton was really itching to get the new version up and out. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Brian Monk (Apr 26, 2011)

It would be even better if they put ALL of the awards photos into the software.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2011)

tenman said:


> Now if only the AOS would do what the membership wants and find a way to have the Orchid Wiz folks combine the two programs into one which actually WORKS!!


 Oh now he's done it! Mentioned the 2 in the same sentence!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> It would be even better if they put ALL of the awards photos into the software.


I even wrote to both parties and made that recommendation. Like they are going to listen to me!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2011)

I thought I saw your name on the "no" list at judging! oke:


----------

